# Stat Dec Form 888



## breezybee (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I am from Australia and have been living and working in Canada for the last 2 years and on a trip to the States met and fell in love with my now husband. We are moving back to Australia cause things are so messed up over here right now. We have started working with an immigration lawyer in Sydney and she has got all this information that she wants. 

Has anyone done one of the Form 888 Stat Decs. just wanted to know what kind of information they are after.

Thanks heaps 

Bree


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Bree, 

Your immigration lawyer should be able to give you a standard format. Our agent gave us one since we were both self employed in the UK and had to fill them in. 

If you do a search on statutory declaration there is a post with a format - not sure if that will be the same as for form 888 though. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

